# كتاب باللغة العربية عن مكونات الدوائر الهيدروليكية



## م/عمرو علاء (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*أقدم لكم اليوم أولى موضوعاتى فى الهيدروليك.الموضوع عباره عن كتاب باللغه العربية يتحدث عن مكونات الدوائر الهيدروليكية. الكتاب يعتبر مرجع عن وظائف وتركيب وطريقه عمل مكونات الدوائر الهيدروليكية التى تستخدم الزيوت المعدنية.الكتاب من تأليف أثنين من أساتذه الهيدروليك فى مصر وفى شركة ركسروت للهيدروليك.*
*يمكنك تحميل الكتاب من

http://www.mediafire.com/?49j442iluoctgm4

لا تنسونا من دعواتكم 
*​


----------



## saad_srs (7 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عامر حسين (8 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي , وياليت بقية الاجزاء وخصوصا الجزء الخامس , مشكور مرة ثانية .


----------



## م/عمرو علاء (8 نوفمبر 2014)

عامر حسين قال:


> مشكور اخي , وياليت بقية الاجزاء وخصوصا الجزء الخامس , مشكور مرة ثانية .



بمشيئه الله تعالى


----------



## شعبان عبدالله (9 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saaddd (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور أنشاء الله ومأجور


----------



## hassanhamedyakoup (9 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مدير عام القاهرة (10 نوفمبر 2014)

d;vl; vf hgufh] Hon


----------



## eazyzizo (14 نوفمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق و الريادة


----------



## مهندس ضعيف (14 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## فايق شقران (14 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## طاقة الامواج (18 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر كتاب رائع 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## saiedibm (19 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## gobar (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد_عبدالسلام (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزيت خيراا


----------



## sameh younis (22 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## eng_teto75 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تونى ايهاب (30 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا يا اخى


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## علي التقني (22 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يجازيك خير بارك الله بيك


----------



## alsoffary (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hounerman (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع و مشكور و غير مقطوع ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (7 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALYMANE (7 يناير 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## tetowarled (9 مارس 2015)

الكتاب رائع نتمنى لكم دوام الصحه مع العلم


----------



## ram87 (31 مارس 2015)

شكراً على الكتاب


----------



## mody931 (10 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز​


----------



## mody931 (10 أبريل 2015)

نتمنى لكم دوام الصحه مع العلم​


----------



## aymanpc (10 أبريل 2015)

مشكور أنشاء الله ومأجور​


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (17 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (17 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كريم غانم (28 يناير 2020)

كتاب رائع جدا وننتظر باقي الاجزاء ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أبونوافل (10 أبريل 2020)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saad_aljuboury (18 أغسطس 2020)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## saad_aljuboury (7 أكتوبر 2020)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدالطائي (18 يناير 2021)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عرفه فاوي (12 مايو 2021)

شكرا ياخي


----------



## utilities (3 أكتوبر 2022)

م/عمرو علاء قال:


> *أقدم لكم اليوم أولى موضوعاتى فى الهيدروليك.الموضوع عباره عن كتاب باللغه العربية يتحدث عن مكونات الدوائر الهيدروليكية. الكتاب يعتبر مرجع عن وظائف وتركيب وطريقه عمل مكونات الدوائر الهيدروليكية التى تستخدم الزيوت المعدنية.الكتاب من تأليف أثنين من أساتذه الهيدروليك فى مصر وفى شركة ركسروت للهيدروليك.
> يمكنك تحميل الكتاب من
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?49j442iluoctgm4
> ...


جزاك الله خير


----------

